# Pak Claims Indian Terrorist held in Lahore Blast!!!!



## dreamcatcher (Dec 25, 2008)

> Pakistani intelligence agencies on Wednesday night claimed to have arrested an Indian national in connection with the Lahore car bomb blast earlier in the day.
> 
> "The accused was identified as Munir alias Satish Anand Shukla, a resident of Kolkata," TV channels in Islamabad quoted police sources as saying.
> 
> ...



Good news guys.We actually have a Hindu terrorist and that too in pakistan. Damn them and their souls.Those good for nothing morons.


----------



## krinish (Dec 26, 2008)

Pro-Taliban outfit owns up for Lahore blast 

NDTV Correspondent

Friday, December 26, 2008 11:16 AM (Islamabad) 
In a huge embarrassment for Pakistan, a little-known group has claimed responsibility for the Lahore blast, for which four men whom Pakistan claimed to be Indians were arrested.

A pro-Taliban group, Ansar Wa Mohajir, has claimed responsibility for Wednesday's bomb explosion in Lahore . 

Toofan Wazir, a commander and spokesman of the group, threatened more attacks against the security forces and the government installations.

The group also claimed that the Lahore blast was carried out to avenge the two recent US missile strikes in North Waziristan in which several militants belonging to Punjab were killed.

Media reports had quoted Pakistani intelligence sources as claiming that four Indians were behind the attack.

So there you go, The desperate lows pakistan went to turn the tide. 

The good thing, the whole world is watching the dirty games pakistan is playing and its soo easy to spot it.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Dec 26, 2008)

Lol.. This is the funniest thing I heard all day.. PAK needs psychiatrist..


----------



## amitabhishek (Dec 26, 2008)

Pak is the country of the Cs, by the Cs, for the Cs

where C stands for : <you guessed that right >


----------



## Ecstasy (Dec 26, 2008)

Lmao, what a scam!!


----------



## qadirahmed (Dec 27, 2008)

krinish said:


> Pro-Taliban outfit owns up for Lahore blast
> 
> NDTV Correspondent
> 
> ...



I dont wanna discuss about the pak, and what ever they did...... just hell with them

so my Question is...... when u peoples believe the things that are against of pak, so why dont u believe the things which are against of saffron terror.....? i mean by the hindu terrorists....? for example malegoan blast

Earlier every media was shout it was done by muslim's, but know it has proofed that it was done by the saffron terrorists..... 

so tell me who are Terrorists......?

Better u peoples wash ur brains.......

do watch this.....
part 1
 *www.youtube. com/watch? v=Z1dbjWRSkLE

 part3
 *www.youtube. com/watch? v=456hKcFwFYA&feature=related

 part4
 *www.youtube. com/watch? v=t0YOiRGNgjU&feature=related

 part5
 *www.youtube. com/watch? v=FuLxAWmh18o&feature=related


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 27, 2008)

qadirahmed said:


> I dont wanna discuss about the pak, and what ever they did...... just hell with them
> 
> so my Question is...... when u peoples believe the things that are against of pak, so why dont u believe the things which are against of saffron terror.....? i mean by the hindu terrorists....? for example malegoan blast
> 
> ...




Look we are the people(indians) who always say terrorists have no religion.And you are talking about malegoun blasts who was investigating malegoun?Indians or pakistanis?From where you came to know about hindus involved in malegoun blasts?That was same indian media flashing that news 24*7 till that mumbai attacks happened.

And there you have pakistan always denying that they dont have any terrorists camps running in POK.Pakistan always claims they are suffering from terrorism.From where these terrorists come from?Do they even investigate who are after all these blasts.Do their courts/govt. even punish those?I must say pakistan has given muslims bad name all over the world.

And if you read these forums regularly.You can see people here criticise Shivsena,raj thackray,bajrang dal.I guess you are from kashmir.My advice dont listen to huriyat guys.
Time to wash your brain you are infected by huriyat virus.


----------



## fuzzz (Dec 27, 2008)

bah!
frankly i am sick and tired of ppl saying hindus did the terrorist act or muslims did the terrorist act
think for a moment
do either of the religions promote violence, and taking innocent lives? i dont think so
those that do terrorist acts, they are just simple minded fools who are brainwashed by dumbass politicans(who i feel will sell their mother,if it did them any good)

as far as this attempt of pakistan is concerned.. im sure every1 in the world has seen through it and has understood the real goal behind it.


----------



## krinish (Dec 27, 2008)

qadirahmed said:


> I dont wanna discuss about the pak, and what ever they did...... just hell with them
> 
> so my Question is...... when u peoples believe the things that are against of pak, so why dont u believe the things which are against of saffron terror.....? i mean by the hindu terrorists....? for example malegoan blast
> 
> ...


 

Hello there brother
we hate terrorists, it doesnt matter if he is a muslim or hindu.
Well its seems you have not watched any of the indian news channel. Our news channel most of the time echo majority of the citizens. Our News channel wanted the truth in open, while BJP went about doing the thing they are best know for. Defending hindu terrorist.
And we hate BJP, Shiva Sena, Bajrang dal, because they bring the religon out in open and play with people emotions and fellings in respect to religion. They trap suckers for religion and get them to kill each other.



> so my Question is...... when u peoples believe the things that are against of pak, so why dont u believe the things which are against of saffron terror.....? i mean by the hindu terrorists....? for example malegoan blast
> 
> Earlier every media was shout it was done by muslim's, but know it has proofed that it was done by the saffron terrorists.....


 

Dindt the same media put pressure on the Govt to find the real culprits, and didnt they eventually had names of Hindu terrorist out in the open.
If it was pakistan, nothing would have come out.




> so tell me who are Terrorists......?
> 
> Better u peoples wash ur brains.......


 
So here is the answer to your question!!!!!

Ask the whole world, and youll know where terrorists come from. Then you'd understand that washing your own brain is beyond repair and will make no difference.

Not every muslim is a terrorist and I know you are not one. Its time you left religion at home and start see'ing issues without having to bring in the religion.

Simple facts here.

India and FBI provided enough proof that Kasab was from pakistan.
But pakistan government didnt agree. 

One day a leading pakistani news channel traces kasab's village and his parents.
The very next day, the whole village and the country goes into denial.
Now this doesnt happen in any other world, other than some communist country.
The country I come from belives in peace while the country most of the terrorist come from belive in violence and killings.

For starters I was born naked and i dont belive in god or religion, and If I had a chance I would trampel the likes of Shiv sena, bajrang dal and to some extent BJP.

‘Hate India’ is what Pak textbooks teach 



Arif Mohammed Khan 




   The empowerment of terror in Pakistan has not happened overnight. This is the logical culmination of the politics and policies pursued by Pakistan for years now. Terrorism in Pakistan has its roots in the culture of hate and the ethos of inequality on the ground of religious faith, leading to them getting deeply ingrained in the Pakistani psyche and mindset. 
   One factor that has played a crucial role in creating this culture of hate is the educational policy of the government of Pakistan pursued since 1977. The officially prescribed textbooks, especially for the school students, are full of references that promote hate against India in general, and Hindus in particular. A cursory glance at Pakistani school textbooks — particularly the compulsory subjects like Pakistan studies and social studies — gives an idea of how history has been distorted and a garbled version has been prescribed to build this 

HISTORY OR HYSTERIA? 

Previously, India was part of Pakistan 
The British began ... in conjunction with Hindus, to greatly suppress Muslims. 
Muhammad Ali (Jinnah) felt Hindus wanted to make Muslims slaves. As he hated slavery, he left Congress. 
Excerpts from textbooks for Pakistani students 

School textbooks eulogize jihad 


   Mindset and attitude. The objective of Pakistan education policy has been thus defined in the preface to a Class 6 book: “Social studies have been given special importance in the educational policy so that Pakistan’s basic ideology assumes the shape of a way of life, its practical enforcement is assured, the concept of social uniformity adopts a practical form and the whole personality of the individual is developed.” This statement leaves no doubt that “social uniformity”, not national unity, is a part of Pakistan’s basic ideology. 
   The Class 5 Book has this original discovery about Hindu help to bring British rule to India: “The British had the objective to take over India and to achieve this, they made Hindus join them and Hindus were very glad to side with the British. After capturing the subcontinent, the British began on the one hand loot of all the things produced in this area, and on the other, in conjunction with Hindus, to greatly suppress the Muslims.” 
   The Book for Class 8 says: “Their (Muslim saints) teachings dispelled many superstitions of the Hindus and reformed their bad practices. Thereby Hindu religion of the olden times came to an end.” 
   On Indo-Pak wars, the books give detailed descriptions and eulogize “jihad” and “shahadat” and urge students to become “mujahids” and martyrs and leave no room for future friendship and cordial relations with India. 
   The Class 5 book says: “In 1965, the Pakistani army conquered several areas of India, and when India was on the point of being defeated, she requested the UN, to arrange a ceasefire. After 1965, India with the help of Hindus living in East Pakistan, instigated the people living there against the people of West Pakistan, and at last in December 1971 invaded East Pakistan. The conspiracy resulted in the separation of East Pakistan from us. All of us should receive military training and be prepared to fight the enemy.” 
   A leading Pakistani educationist Tariq Rahman wrote, “It is a fact that the textbooks cannot mention Hindus without calling them ‘cunning’, ‘scheming’, ‘deceptive’ or something equally insulting; students are taught and made to believe that Pakistan needs strong and aggressive policies against India or else Pakistan would be annihilated by it.” 
   (The author is a former Union minister) 

WHAT THEY LEARN    

After 1965, India with the help of Hindus living in East Pakistan, instigated the people living there, and in December 1971 invaded East Pakistan... 
Congress was actually a party of the Hindus. Muslims felt that after getting freedom, Hindus would make them their slaves. 
And this great historic discovery is taught to Class 5 students: “Previously India was part of Pakistan”.


----------



## afonofa (Dec 27, 2008)

qadirahmed said:


> *I dont wanna discuss about the pak*, and what ever they did...... *just hell with them*


Who might feel that way:
1. A pakistani
2. A pro-hurriyat Kashmiri
3. An Indian who is feeling alienated (mainly due to one mr. advani and one mr. modi)
4. A complete outsider



gaurav_indian said:


> I guess you are from kashmir.


How can you say that without doubt? *l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/13.gif



qadirahmed said:


> so my Question is...... when u peoples believe the things that are against of pak, so why dont u believe the things which are against of saffron terror.....? i mean by the hindu terrorists....?


Those people who are eligible to vote and who are *against* such saffron terror, cast their vote to keep these terrorists from gaining political power.

I saw the one of those youtube videos which you have linked to and all I have to say is that I never thought RAW (India's Research and Analysis Wing) was so powerful that it fails to protect Indians in India but it can recruit jihadis from Afghanistan for false flag operations in India *l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/23.gif


----------



## jck (Dec 27, 2008)

embarrassment for pakistan
pro taliban group claims responsibility )


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 27, 2008)

afonofa said:


> Who might feel that way:
> 1. A pakistani
> 2. A pro-hurriyat Kashmiri
> 3. An Indian who is feeling alienated (mainly due to one mr. advani and one mr. modi)
> ...



lol i have read his earlier posts also few months ago.He is from kashmir.He is not a pakistani.He is talking about the treatment of muslims in india.

And there are 18 consulates of india in afghanistan.Search it on google.Pakistanis do claim that RAW is behind these attacks in their tribal areas.



jck said:


> embarrassment for pakistan
> pro taliban group claims responsibility )



Bare jimedaar log hai.Har blast ki responsibility lena jaantey hai.Kahin koi aur group na taarif le jaaye is sey pehle hi responsibility le daalte hai.


----------



## Ecstasy (Dec 28, 2008)

qadirahmed is all worked up over the issue i guess...


----------



## qadirahmed (Dec 29, 2008)

krinish said:


> Hello there brother
> we hate terrorists, it doesnt matter if he is a muslim or hindu.
> Well its seems you have not watched any of the indian news channel. Our news channel most of the time echo majority of the citizens. Our News channel wanted the truth in open, while BJP went about doing the thing they are best know for. Defending hindu terrorist.
> And we hate BJP, Shiva Sena, Bajrang dal, because they bring the religon out in open and play with people emotions and fellings in respect to religion. They trap suckers for religion and get them to kill each other.
> ...




all i wish to tell here is........ i dont have a enough english knowledge (like the above one) to explain, what i came to tell... so am sorry.......

already i said i dont want to discuss about pak and i just want to discuss about the malegon blast.....

Earlier it was blamed on muslim's, after the reinvestigation of Anti-Terror Squad (ATS) chief Hemant             Karkare. it proofed it was not by muslims it was by Hindus.

so my question is why all the media shout on muslims without investigation.....? and when it was proofed why they shut their mouths......? 

there is a big secret in Anti-Terror Squad (ATS) chief Hemant             Karkare death. he was killed by the saffron terrorist if not then why A R Antulay was demanded to resign his Mp seat......? 

like this there are many more case's..... which was done by saffron terrorist and blamed on muslim's. Not only in india........ But all over the world

can any one know why this all happening with muslims......?

Insha allah very soon am going to make a blog with the above mention Question... with the answers.


----------



## Faun (Dec 29, 2008)

^^please don't fall for regionalism.

Media is a joke now ! It shows what people want and not the reality.

Whole fckuing life is a big secret !


----------



## jck (Dec 29, 2008)

why are most of the terrorist acts today caused by muslims?
maybe because of the teachings in some sects of islam ( wahabi...)
maybe because of the 72 virgins
profiling is cruel i agree but it is a necessary evil



qadirahmed said:


> like this there are many more case's..... which was done by saffron terrorist and blamed on muslim's. Not only in india........ But all over the world



saffron terrorists all over the world LOL LOL 
the al qaeda is actually a group of saffron terrorists set out to defame muslims...



qadirahmed said:


> Insha allah very soon am going to make a blog with the above mention Question... with the answers.


what about the english knowledge?

thankfully a terrorist was caught alive in the mumbai terror attacks else the pak media would claim this was done by saffron terrorists..
oh wait












ps: i dont intend to say that there is no saffron terrorism , but these kind of claims are irritating


----------



## qadirahmed (Dec 29, 2008)

jck said:


> thankfully a terrorist was caught alive in the mumbai terror attacks else the pak media would claim this was done by saffron terrorists..
> oh wait



Did anyone notice.....? in mumbai blast the terrorist who was captured in camera, the same person was caught alive and the other once ( his companion's) are died except him. This was also a Big "media joke"



This one also a saffron attack in the shade of pak. By 

None other than

BJP

What is pak media......? Does pak media revealed any of the saffron terror attack yet? or you mean to say the aaj tak, 24*7, and other leading news channel are running by Pak who was revealed the Gujrat riot with hidden camera's

i hope u peoples remember.

@ some one above who said i may be from kashmir.
No Bro i am not from kashmir, i am from the peaceful part of india. 
Can any one Guess....


----------



## jck (Dec 29, 2008)

UP

i am trying to say the indian media does not delibrately throw around stupid baseless accusations...


----------



## Pat (Dec 29, 2008)

qadirahmed said:


> Did anyone notice.....? in mumbai blast the terrorist who was captured in camera, the same person was caught alive and the other once ( his companion's) are died except him. This was also a Big "media joke"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stop being a jack-ass. If you are going to make ridiculous claims, back it with proof. You talked about Pak media, go and take a look at numerous youtube vids where the news channels blame your so-called saffron terrorists for the attacks in Mumbai. The least that I expect from every Indian is to stand by the country and stop the blame game.

And whats with the "person who was captured on camera was caught alive" logic ? Just for your kind information there were "other" terrorists who were captured and camera and died. Sheesh, take a break dude.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 29, 2008)

But yes, Saffron terrorists DO exist. Take a look at Bajrang Dal for example. Attacked a school bus in Mangalore carrying 16 ans 17 year olds going on a trip because they objected to hindu girls mingling with other religion boys.

They even claimed responsibility in newspapers, but police actually DENIED it and said one Mr. Kumar was behind this.


----------



## qadirahmed (Dec 30, 2008)

ok Guys...... all this is a game of politics

i am not in a favour of pak, i love to be a indian until it may spread saffron thought into the innocent peoples. 

let we discuss some thing interesting

TO WHOM WE SHALL VOTE......?

can any one start a thread......? or i shall do it.......?


----------



## afonofa (Dec 30, 2008)

The US and UK have provided evidence to pakistan regarding the Mumbai terrorist attack...and *pakistan has rejected the evidence*. Reminds me of a comment by someone who said _"tomorrow if India proves the terrorists came from karachi, pakistan will deny that they even have a city named karachi"_ 

There is a BJP vs Congress thread. Don't go by the poll results though. Many of those votes are by the same people with multiple id's on this forum.


----------



## jck (Dec 30, 2008)

omfg afonofa you really think people made multiple id's to vote on that thread?


----------



## Vishal Patil (Dec 30, 2008)

stupid pakistan government...


----------

